# Need Feedback on ~$1250 Rig



## Dave20044 (Jul 10, 2011)

So I've decided to just get a brand new computer. My budget is ~$1200CAN (Yes, Canada). The computer will be used for BF3, CoD: MW3 and any other new generation games. I'm inexperienced with overclocking, so OC friendly products will not be necessary.

I've found a pretty sweet combo on Newegg.ca and it comes with everything I need except a video card, which I'll get to.

Here's the combo: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.644178

Here's my video card choice: http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_559&item_id=036001
*
Do you see any major bottlenecks? *Do you have any better idea(s)? CPU Cooler suggestions if needed? Please keep product recommendations from Newegg.ca or Canada Computers (Since Canada Computers is local for me).


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

Honestly bro there is no point in buying 1366 because it's EOL. Also overclocking is one click away so there is nothing to worry about. Give me a few minutes and i'll put something together for you on Newegg.ca


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry, EOL?

EDIT: I appreciate you help, although I'm going to bed and will review in the morning


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

Dave20044 said:


> Sorry, EOL?



Don't be sorry.

EOL = End Of Life


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, I do look forward to your suggestions. Please keep in mind, Newegg.ca and the ~$1250 budget after taxes.


EDIT: What do you think of something like this? Minus the 60GB SSD, I'm more looking towards a 1TB seeing how I have a 500GB now which is about 100GB left.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.653786


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

2500K/Gigabyte P67 UD4 Combo - 379.98

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.687855

4GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 - 63.99

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231449

Personally.. I like the fast memory with my 2500K a lot better then i did with DDR3 1600 but it's all up to you plus its 63 bucks for 4GB of DDR3 2133 which is NUTS. 

Coolermaster Hyper 212+ - 39.99

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

Antec 900 - 119.99

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129097

Case is all subjective bro but it's an Antec and a 900 so airflow will be top notch. Pick whatever one you like BUT getting a case with excellent airflow is more important then a CPU cooler. Pick one with stale airflow and any cpu cooler will be rendered useless. 

MSI GTX 560 Ti - 235.99

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127565

Corsair 600W - 69.99 + 10.00 usd rebate

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028

Corsair.. What else is to be said? Top Top Notch with a 5 year warranty

WD 1TB Black - 99.99

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

OCZ 60GB Solid 3 - 139.99

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227728

Grand Total....... *1149.91*


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 10, 2011)

BIOSTAR TZ68A+RCH and Core i5 2500k
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.676010 - $325

Crucial RealSSD 128GB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148348 - $235

Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514 - $80

Galaxy GTX 560 Ti
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162074 - $230

Cooler Master Silent Pro M850 850W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171048 - $140

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144 - $75

Cooler Master Hyper 212+
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 - $40

Cooler Master HAF 922
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 - $90

Asus 24X DVD-Burner
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 - $21

Shipping - $76.25

*TOTAL - $1312.25*

I may have gone over the budget though LOL

Get the 64GB counterpart ($125) of the listed SSD and it would bring down the total to $1202.25.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 10, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are going to suggest SSD for a boot drive, there is absolutely no need to recommend a 7200rpm 1TB drive for storage. Go with a lower speed 2TB drive. Same price, and for storage purposes, pretty much the same performance due to their higher areal density, but with the obvious benefit of double the storage.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...0&IsNodeId=1&name=2TB&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=20

@Jester - make sure you are using the Newegg.ca site for the Canadian prices.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> If you are going to suggest SSD for a boot drive, there is absolutely no need to recommend a 7200rpm 1TB drive for storage. Go with a lower speed 2TB drive. Same price, and for storage purposes, pretty much the same performance due to their higher areal density, but with the obvious benefit of double the storage.



Hence a Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB in my suggested build.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Hence a Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB in my suggested build.



Oh, I know, I was just speaking in general terms.


----------



## TissueBox (Jul 10, 2011)

Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 ($119.99 - $20 USD MIR)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129097

Intel Core i5-2500K + Asus P8P67 PRO combo ($384.99)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.687859

EVGA GTX 570 ($314.99 - $20 MIR)
http://forums.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=57361&vpn=012-P3-1570-AR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1359

G.SKILL Sniper 8GB(2 x 4GB) DDR3 @ 1600MHz ($66.99)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416

Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB ($56.65)
http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/232142/Western_Digital/WD5002AALX/

Antec High Current Gamer 620W ($88.99 - $25 MIR)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_441&item_id=033353

Noctua NH-D14 ($49.99)
***Jump on this
-Have to login to see it
https://secure1.ncix.com/account/index.php?mode=membershipsale

ASUS 24X DVD Writer ($16.99)
http://forums.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=49597&vpn=DRW-24B1ST%20Bulk&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1359

*Total: $1099.58 + 13% tax = $1242.53*
*Underlined numbers indicate which price was used
Total after MIRs and 13% tax: *$1177.53*


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2011)

Windows? Nobody buys windows these days?


----------



## TissueBox (Jul 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Windows? Nobody buys windows these days?









Hopefully not, he never mentioned it; I'll have to change up the entire build


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Windows? Nobody buys windows these days?



Why? Its not like you can't get it anywhere else without cost without much hastle.


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, I'll need windows 7 professional but I think I can get it for ~$60 through school relations

Edit: Is there a reason everyone is suggesting a SSD? I didn't think it was necessary, but maybe I'm missing out on something


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Updated it.

BIOSTAR TZ68A+RCH and Core i5 2500k
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.676010 - $325

Crucial RealSSD 64GB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357 - $125

Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514 - $80

Galaxy GTX 560 Ti
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162074 - $230

Enermax NAXN 82+ 750W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194086 - $120

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144 - $75

Cooler Master Hyper 212+
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 - $40

Cooler Master HAF 922
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 - $90

Asus 24X DVD-Burner
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 - $21

Shipping - $80.25

OS (Windows 7) - $60

*TOTAL - $1246.25*


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Why? Its not like you can't get it anywhere else without cost without much hastle.



Because that's against forum rules, never mind illegal? Not surprising that you have that take on it though.



Dave20044 said:


> Is there a reason everyone is suggesting a SSD? I didn't think it was necessary, but maybe I'm missing out on something



Yeah, they really add to the PC experience. the ~30 second boot times and much shorter loading times for regularily used apps is quite nice. Entropy, for example, recommended the Biostar Z68, and the Z68 has INtel's quick cache, or whatever it's called...you install OS to the mechanical, and once it's up, conenct the SDD, run the Intel tool, and it will automatically keep commonly used files on the SSD(60GB max).


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Because that's against forum rules, never mind illegal? Not surprising that you have that take on it though.



:shadedshu

And i'm sure you're as clean as a preacher's sheets huh? I wasn't suggesting he do it. All i said was that there were ways to accomplish acquiring software without paying for it... Nothing more.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, I do actually pay for all the software I use. My STEAM account with ~300+ games in it is a testament to that.

I'm also a musician/artist; you'll find many pics of my guitars here on the forum, so you bet I pay for music and movies, too. It's no big deal for me to have some patience for the things I cannot immediately afford. 

Anyway, we like to keep the forums clean, and legal, so discussion about such subjects is borderline, and as staff here, I do uphold those rules with alot of respect.

It also presents a much different perspective when shopping for PC hardware for a full system, and as it's not OK to encourage pirating according to the rules, I do like to see members consider adding OS to build lists for other members, as not everyone is a pirate, nor has any intention of being one.

And FYI, yes, I grew up in my grandfather's church.  Your comment is much closer to the truth than you realize. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> 2500K/Gigabyte P67 UD4 Combo - 379.98
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.687855
> 
> ...



Will the Corsair 600W holdup if I were to get the MSI 560GTX TI Twin Frozr and Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge and 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 Memory?


----------



## Rowsol (Jul 11, 2011)

Dave20044 said:


> Will the Corsair 600W holdup if I were to get the MSI 560GTX TI Twin Frozr and Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge and 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 Memory?



Yep.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

Dave20044 said:


> Will the Corsair 600W holdup if I were to get the MSI 560GTX TI Twin Frozr and Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge and 4GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 Memory?



You'll have more then enough power. That system under full load will only pull 400w.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> And i'm sure you're as clean as a preacher's sheets huh? I wasn't suggesting he do it. All i said was that there were ways to accomplish acquiring software without paying for it... Nothing more.



Agreed

There is legal ways to get windows for free. I get tons of free xp, vista, and seven license from my university.


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Would I be better off with a Modular PSU than the Corsair Pestilence recommended? I found this from OCZ

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_443&item_id=019983


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

SAY NO to OCZ PSUs.

get corsair, enermax, and seasonic


----------



## Senupe (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Personally.. I like the fast memory with my 2500K a lot better then i did with DDR3 1600 but it's all up to you plus its 63 bucks for 4GB of DDR3 2133 which is NUTS.


You don't really need it, unless you wanna push overclocking beyong, and even there, 1600MHz should be enough. 

-Added 750Watt Power Supply due to the fact in the future you have the possibility to SLI the graphics card. 
-Windows 7 Professional 64-Bits Includded. 





*Subtotal: $1,218.88
*Grand Total: $1,248.87 ($29.99 shipping)


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 11, 2011)

Senupe said:


> You don't really need it, unless you wanna push overclocking beyong, and even there, 1600MHz should be enough.
> 
> -*Added 750Watt Power Supply due to the fact in the future you have the possibility to SLI the graphics card. *
> -Windows 7 Professional 64-Bits Includded.
> ...



Touche, didn't think of that


----------



## xenocide (Jul 11, 2011)

@Senupe

1.  There are definitely better cases in that price range.  And definitely better looking cases.
2.  Home Premium is cheaper and for almost all situations the exact same.
3.  I think that is the exact same cost as a 1TB Spinpoint F3, which is (from what I hear) one of the highest performing non-SSD hard drives.  Otherwise, if he's just using it for storage, why not just grab like an Eco\Green 2TB drive for slightly more?
4.  Not a huge fan of Patriot RAM, and if you ignore the Mail-In Rebate, I guarantee there is better RAM for the cost.
5.  Not a huge fan of Patriot SSD's.  I would reccomend something else since they would probably perform better for the same price.  OCZ, Corsair, Intel?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

Avoid the Patriot SSD's. Mine just died on me. OCZ Solid 3 is what i'm getting to replace it.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 11, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Why? Its not like you can't get it anywhere else without cost without much hastle.



In the US you are nearing felony theft if you pirate software over a certain $ limit. Be careful 

IMO it is always worth it to save your money and actually pay for the software so that the company developing it can continue to improve it in the future. If everyone had your mindset then most software companies would be bankrupt, then you wouldn't have any software to pirate.

I'm sure you can justify it somehow though.



BrooksyX said:


> Agreed
> 
> There is legal ways to get windows for free. I get tons of free xp, vista, and seven license from my university.



That depends on the method you're using to obtain them. Make sure you are not violating the software licenses that Microsoft carries all their OS's under. In my web hosting experience I've read many software licenses, and Microsoft's are some of the most strict and detailed. I don't even use my volume licensing from work for my home machines. I pay for the OEM copies, because if I used it at home on a machine not under the SPLA it would be illegal.


----------



## Senupe (Jul 12, 2011)

xenocide said:


> 1.  There are definitely better cases in that price range.  And definitely better looking cases.


*That's a personal like and in my experience, H.A.F. cases offers tremendous value for the money and for me they look good, the NZXT Evo is a great case too, but i just don't like the design of that.


xenocide said:


> 2.  Home Premium is cheaper and for almost all situations the exact same.


*He said he needed the 7 Pro, i know 7 Home Premium in cheaper and performs well.


xenocide said:


> 3.  I think that is the exact same cost as a 1TB Spinpoint F3, which is (from what I hear) one of the highest performing non-SSD hard drives.  Otherwise, if he's just using it for storage, why not just grab like an Eco\Green 2TB drive for slightly more?


*Just by the fact with the issues in that Mobo and the helpfully but sometimes annoying Intel Fast Storage  thing.


xenocide said:


> 4.  Not a huge fan of Patriot RAM, and if you ignore the Mail-In Rebate, I guarantee there is better RAM for the cost.


*I just picked this, because it was the cheapest.


xenocide said:


> 5.  Not a huge fan of Patriot SSD's.  I would reccomend something else since they would probably perform better for the same price.  OCZ, Corsair, Intel?


*Same thing as the RAM, just wanted to save few bucks.


----------



## Senupe (Jul 12, 2011)

Counting with the recommendations i made a little few changes to the build.
*RAM = Corsair XMS 
*Crucial SSD  
*2TB Hard Drive, xenocide is just right, for a little more, you double the space. 
I just hope you live closer than the shipping i ussed, cause now it's limmited to $11.12




Of course you can change the things you don't like, like the case for example 
Subtotal: $1,238.88
Grand Total: $1,250.00 (shipping $11.12)


----------



## theeldest (Jul 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, they really add to the PC experience. the ~30 second boot times and much shorter loading times for regularily used apps is quite nice. Entropy, for example, recommended the Biostar Z68, and the Z68 has INtel's quick cache, or whatever it's called...you install OS to the mechanical, and once it's up, conenct the SDD, run the Intel tool, and it will automatically keep commonly used files on the SSD(60GB max).



I just want to add my +1 to the SSD recommendation. I just upgraded my system to use an SSD and it's a fantastic upgrade. At times it's subtle but as soon as you use a different non-SSD system you'll realize how much of an impact it has.

You're dropping over a grand on a system, it should feel like it's got blistering speed under the hood, right? The SSD helps do that and with the Intel Z68 "Smart Response" technology you don't need to worry about managing which applications are on the SSD and which are not. It does it automatically.


----------



## Dave20044 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think this is what I've decided on.

2500K/Gigabyte P67 UD4 Combo - $379.98

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.687855

MSI 560GTX Twin Frozr 1GB - $235.99 + $11.49 Shipping

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127565

4GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 - $63.99 + $9.99 Shipping

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231449

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 - $109.99 + $8.59 Shipping

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021


_Newegg Grand Total (Includes Tax + Shipping) - $919.30_


Antec 900 V3 - $84.99

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=035743

Asus 24X DVD Burner - $24.99

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_61&item_id=029356

Western Digital 1TB Black - $84.99

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_210_212&item_id=029337

Corsair Storage Solutions 60GB SSD  - $139.99

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=035087


_Canada Computers Grand Total (Includes Tax) - $385.21_


*GRAND TOTAL - $1304.51*


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 12, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> In the US you are nearing felony theft if you pirate software over a certain $ limit. Be careful
> 
> IMO it is always worth it to save your money and actually pay for the software so that the company developing it can continue to improve it in the future. If everyone had your mindset then most software companies would be bankrupt, then you wouldn't have any software to pirate.
> 
> ...



just an fyi to all of you discussing this, the OP is going to get it via the ultimate steal student pricing. so no need to argue the issue further.

I like senupe's choices.


----------



## timta2 (Jul 13, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> In the US you are nearing felony theft if you pirate software over a certain $ limit. Be careful



Copyright infringement is *NOT* theft. 

"Copyright holders frequently refer to copyright infringement as "theft". In law copyright infringement does not refer to actual theft, but an instance where a person exercises one of the exclusive rights of the copyright holder without authorization.[5] Courts have distinguished between copyright infringement and theft, holding, for instance, in the United States Supreme Court case Dowling v. United States (1985) that bootleg phonorecords did not constitute stolen property and that "...interference with copyright does not easily equate with theft, conversion, or fraud. "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_infringement

In addition, if you are infringing for personal use and not selling anything, you will most likely never face a punishment for infringement. If you do, you better buy a lottery ticket  I myself am anti-piracy but some of the "knowledge" spit by anti-piracy people is hilarious.

As far as the topic goes, don't forget to checkout the buy/sell/trade forum here, there are usually some great deals on there!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 13, 2011)

Its not the criminal charge that will get ya. Its the civil case. Look up "preponderance of the evidence" Not that anyone cares anyways


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 13, 2011)

Put me in the camp that says get a 2TB 5400 RPM instead of a 1TB 7200. Double the storage for relatively the same price. 5400 for a storage drive is plenty. A 7200 just adds (not much) noise.

Also do a little bit of research on this case: Coolermaster 692 From everything I've been able to discern during my recent "great case search" it's better than the Antec case you have and cheaper. The Antec does have more stock LED fans, but what I liked was that you could at least turn the one LED off on the CM case (that may not be important to you I don't know).

I just did a rudimentary search it's your case so you should follow up it is your case after all, but the 902 may have some issues with graphics card clearance. The 560 will fit, but the problem is the way that HDs are oriented. They're oriented in the traditional way as opposed to the somewhat new "sideways" design. What this means is that the cables from the HDs have to come out toward the video card which provides less clearance as opposed to them being faced towards the back of the case. Even if they fit you may have to end up squeezing some cables together, or restricting air flow. This will be even more of a problem if you decide to throw in another card for SLI. It also makes cable management better. If this confuses you just look up some video reviews on how the HDs mount in the 692 vs the 902 and you'll see what I mean.


----------

